# Google Wallet Failed to add card



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

So I just updated to android 4.2.1 on paranoid android and my Google wallet app will sync correctly. However, it said that I needed additional info for my credit cards; all it wanted was my billing info again. So I entered that stuff and it keeps telling me that it has failed to add the card. Am I using a bad version of Google Wallet? It worked fine before on 4.1


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

There's a couple different fixes but you'll have to do a search as I don't have a link for ya.I had the same problem but can't remember which fix worked. Its here somewhere just have to search a bit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

Did you install wallet from the market? There is some build prop changes you can make so you can get the latest from the market by spoofing a maguro device. Then you can change it back afterwards. I don't know the specific lines but you need to change 2 lines. One to yakju and one to maguro

Edit: probably some tuna value to yakju and a toro to maguro

Be sure you have a backup of your file and know how to fix your problem if you mess something up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

That's right I got it from droid life. just go to droid life and search for Google wallet and in the comments there's a couple different links up. In sure one of them Work still.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

So I tried the modified app on Droidlife and I changed my build.prop. Neither worked. I contacted a Google Wallet rep and it sounds like any requests that they get that come from a Verizon network are being denied. So I can connect to the app, but future additions are blocked.


----------



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

Same exact issue described here: 
http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus-rooting-roms-hacks/218512-google-wallet-add-card-request-failed.html


----------



## Grave (Feb 25, 2012)

esmier said:


> Same exact issue described here:
> http://forums.androi...est-failed.html


I have the same error on a GSM Galaxy Nexus. Tried every fix I could find, but nothing worked.

I finally called Google Wallet support who told me they would escalate my case. That was 10 weeks ago... They've been zero help asking me questions that could be answered with the information from the case itself. Every response from them takes 2-3 weeks. Consider yourself lucky they're getting you off the phone with the "We don't support Verizon" line. It's a lot better than to be pending resolution for 10 weeks.

The only sure-fire way to fix it is to get a new phone. I still try new fixes from time to time, but nothing has worked yet.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Same issue on my replacement phone =[


----------



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Same issue on my replacement phone =[


Makes me think that maybe the system is confused with another device of the same model. Possibly some kind of conflict? I have noticed how we cannot remove devices from our account. Only deactivate them


----------



## NyPlaya513 (Nov 8, 2011)

so are we basically saying that the issue is happening primarily with replacement or refurb devices? Is it possible that when verizon refurbs the phones or whoever "cleans" or "fixes" them that they just kill the secure element? I am on my 2nd gnex because my 1st i killed my wallet when i didnt clear the wallet between rom flashes. My second one "according to the ebay seller" he got from verizon and was new though it did have a very very small mark on it which mean it could have been a very early replacement with no issues besides someone not liking the phone and never using wallet. Now when i used wallet on the new phone i didnt touch any backups, i just installed a fresh app off the market since up until about May or June my wallet auto synced with my app restores from google. Now I need to side load every new update but I luckily work with a sprint gnex user so I get it on the fly


----------



## Grave (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's an issue with refurbs. My original Galaxy Nexus was purchased used and Wallet worked fine for about a year until an update put it in it's current state. I purchased another used Galaxy Nexus and the account works fine on it.

The interesting thing is that if I enter my credentials on my old GNex, it causes account authentication errors on all my other Android devices using the same account (Nexus 7, Nexus 4, Galaxy SII, Nexus One, Transformer TF101). It also happens if I restore an old nandroid to the GNex and boot it up.

At the same time I don't think it's 100% a software issue (regarding my account), because I've created entirely new accounts and tried adding a different card and it would still give me the error. So it's probably a mix of software and hardware errors. Maybe Google is blocking this device?

Google won't respond to my ticket outside of "It's a known bug. There's no fix. Buy a new phone". So I guess I'll never know. I'll probably just sell this device as partially broken and hopefully Google fixes the issue later so the buyer gets an added bonus down the road.

Regardless, I'm not using Wallet on my Nexus 4 or Nexus 7 due to support being completely atrocious. I'll add cards to the account so I can buy things from the Play Store, but I don't think I'll be using it as a digital wallet unless something changes over there sometime soon.


----------

